# Three Point Hitch Stays UP



## kscuny (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a 1941 Ford 9N that is in great shape. I rebuilt the lift portion a few years ago and now want to use the tractor to mow. I attached a mower to the three point hitch with the PTO. When we start the tractor the mower turns (with the PTO Lever Activated) but the entire unit lifts to the top of range of the lifts. It stays up and we dont know how to prevent it from raising up so far that we cant mow..... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Sounds like internal seals are bad...my old tractor would raise when nothing attached to 3pt. If yours is raising when lift controller is down and shredder attached it must be the seals.

I have no clue how to replace them though


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Steiner has an excrllent set of walk thru videos on hydraulic system overhauls, and more important, a video on how to set the draft and position controls on the lift cylinder control unit.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Forgot. Steinrr series of videos is free on YouTube.


----------

